# Schooner,"ACTIVE", any info please?



## strangelights (Jan 7, 2010)

Back in the 1980s,the sailing-training ship "Active" came to the Wellington dock in Dover and stayed for a few weeks.I can remember going to see it as it was open to the public,i cant remember if it was a Dutch ship.I heard that a few years ago it had sunk or maybe run aground and was wrecked,possibly with the loss of life.Does any members have any infomation please?Could be spelt as "Activ"?


----------



## Richard Maskiell (Apr 4, 2007)

strangelights said:


> Back in the 1980s,the sailing-training ship "Active" came to the Wellington dock in Dover and stayed for a few weeks.I can remember going to see it as it was open to the public,i cant remember if it was a Dutch ship.I heard that a few years ago it had sunk or maybe run aground and was wrecked,possibly with the loss of life.Does any members have any infomation please?Could be spelt as "Activ"?


There was a Danish auxiliary sail vessel ACTIV of 128 tons and 90 feet long, built 1951 as Mona and later Svendborg.


----------



## Thiel (Jan 30, 2010)

That would be the Activ of London, owned by the Baltic Schooner Company.


----------



## stein (Nov 4, 2006)

Some info under this picture posted in the Gallery section: http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/gallery/showphoto.php?photo=24400


----------



## Thiel (Jan 30, 2010)

I worked on her this Christmas. She's currently docked at Boiler Wharf, Senglea, Malta and being readied for a spring cruise round the Med. The owner plans to be the first to cir***navigate the globe via the North-East and the North-West Passages late this year.


----------



## strangelights (Jan 7, 2010)

This seems strange,especially as a similar question has been asked on a link posted to me.I,m begining to wonder if i,m thinking of another ship.I,m quite sure that i visited this ship,poss early-mid 80s.A good friend who worked at the Dover harbour told me he is certain that the ship was wrecked,maybe run aground.I wonder how many ships have this same name?


----------



## tsell (Apr 29, 2008)

Strangelights

Have a peek at> www.photoships.co.uk Surprised how popular the name 'Active' was. Also an 'Activ' on the site.

Taff


----------



## hald-andersen (Aug 5, 2006)

Godd morning .
There was a Danish 3ms chooner ACTIV owned by the Tvind seaman shoole
in Nyborg,Denmark.She sank after a leek 1 feb.1983 in the North Sea at
53,03 N - 04,18 E ,all 8 lost there lives.
Maybe it is her you are thinking of.

Reg.Hald-Andersen


----------



## strangelights (Jan 7, 2010)

Thankyou,Hald-Anderson.This is quite possibly the ship i have been looking for.I can remember it was 3 mast ship,and 1983 would possibly be the date it sank.I had heard that the problem was that it was in poor condition,but i do not know for sure.Maybe other members will have other information of this,but meanwhile,thankyou very much for your help.


----------



## Kees den Hollander (May 17, 2009)

Today i was looking for some info on the schooner Activ for a Dutch lifeboatforum and came into this thread. If you are still interessted i have found some newspaper articles and the report in the Dutch Lifeboat magazine concerning the tragedy with the Activ. i can send you this info if you like. NB. in the Lifeboat magazine there is a photo of the schooner and one of 3 crewmembers


----------



## John Rogers (May 11, 2004)

This is what SN is all about"TEAM WORK", strangelights asked the question and the SN team came up with the answer.

John.


----------



## BobClay (Dec 14, 2007)

*BBC program Expedition to the End of the World*

I believe this schooner is the one in the program broadcast on BBC4 on Feb 11th 2013 about an expedition to a remote part of Northeast Greenland.
Utterly stunning photography of this vast remote landscape.


----------

